# What HOB filter for 30 gallon aquarium?



## Richard Aldridge (15 Sep 2021)

Hi all,
Looking at getting a HOB filter for a 30 gallon tank that is going to house 2 fancy goldfish so I want something that will take care of the water quality but doesn't put too much turbulence in the water so any ideas?

Cheers guys.


----------



## GHNelson (15 Sep 2021)

Look at the Seachem Tidal Filters....these are flow adjustable and also have a built-in skimmer!!!
Or Eheim Hob Filters....
Amazon product


----------



## Richard Aldridge (15 Sep 2021)

Thanks for replying, I'm looking at the Seachem Tidal 35 which looks good but I'm also going to look at what Eheim have to offer too.


----------



## MichaelJ (15 Sep 2021)

Richard Aldridge said:


> Thanks for replying, I'm looking at the Seachem Tidal 35 which looks good but I'm also going to look at what Eheim have to offer too.


+1 for the Seachem Tidal 35...I own 4 -  2 in each of my 40 US gallon (151L)  tanks - located on opposite sides of the tanks... It's reliable, super easy to maintain with the media insert, low/no noise and adjustable flow (I keep mine on max though) and it don't need a lot of clearance around the tank. The skimmer part is not doing much, but might just be enough to keep off surface film from developing - the skimmer is not strong enough to suck up flake food.  It comes with Matrix and a sponge filter that can be cleaned indefinitely... You only have to add (if you need) some chemical filtration - for that I use Purigen. I love this filter.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## GHNelson (15 Sep 2021)

I have two....75/55 models....easy to clean, good flow, a skimmer....you can even put a small 50-watt heater in the filter basket!!!.....👍


----------



## Richard Aldridge (15 Sep 2021)

Well thanks for your input guys, I just need to decide wether to get the 35 or the 55.


----------



## Wookii (16 Sep 2021)

GHNelson said:


> I have two....75/55 models....easy to clean, good flow, a skimmer....you can even put a small 50-watt heater in the filter basket!!!.....👍



I have the 55, but I'm thinking of upgrading it to the 75, as the flow when full of media isn't quite enough for a 60 litre tank - is the 75 a considerable step up in flow?



Richard Aldridge said:


> Well thanks for your input guys, I just need to decide wether to get the 35 or the 55.



I will be moving my 55 on, perhaps for a 75 as mentioned above. PM me if its of interest.


----------



## GHNelson (16 Sep 2021)

75....Will be far better for a 60 litre!!!
75 is pretty powerful.....I have one installed on a 35 Litre Denerelle Scapers Tank.!
I increase the flow to the max...every now and again, just to remove some crud on leaves and detritus....but it is like an old fashion upright washing machine!!! 👍








						Dennerle Scapers Tank  35 Litre   "The Red Ring"
					

Hi, Everyone I decided to set-up a Planted Tank in the kitchen!  Water Hard Tap-water  Aquarium. Dennerle Scapers Tank 35 Litre. Width 400 mm Depth 320 mm Height 280 mm  Lighting. AZOO Flex - Mini Nano Led Black. Changed to ONE Flat Nano on the 1st Jan 2021. Co2 Equipment. CO2 Stainless 1 Litre...



					www.ukaps.org
				







hoggie


----------



## Richard Aldridge (16 Sep 2021)

I'm not sure now as it seems a bit underpowered for a 30 gallon.


----------



## Garuf (16 Sep 2021)

How noisy is the seachem? 
I use blau/migon/aquaclear on my quarantine and endler tanks and find them to get incurably noisy after about 9months without fail.


----------



## Wookii (16 Sep 2021)

Garuf said:


> How noisy is the seachem?
> I use blau/migon/aquaclear on my quarantine and endler tanks and find them to get incurably noisy after about 9months without fail.



I found mine pretty quiet unless it starts sucking in air. It probably helps that the pump is submersed inside the tank. That said, I've only used mine for a couple of weeks at a time for holding tanks while I'm rescaping.


----------



## MichaelJ (16 Sep 2021)

Garuf said:


> How noisy is the seachem?


@Garuf I cant speak to the larger models, but with all my Tidal 35's you can definitely hear the water flowing and a faint humming when standing close to the tank, but you don't hear any of the rattling noises that some HOB's are prone to. I had all 4 of mine for about a year now and I took mine apart perhaps 2-3 times to do a deep clean, including the impeller - probably wasn't necessary. Otherwise, I clean the media every 2-3 weeks - which amounts to removing the media basket and rinse off everything  - takes like 2 minutes per filter. 

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Veridius (24 Sep 2021)

> you can even put a small 50-watt heater in the filter basket


@GHNelson are you not worried about the heat burning the plastic? tempted to try this to avoid visual clutter on mine


----------



## GHNelson (24 Sep 2021)

No mate! the circulation of the water keeps everything good...it probably only switches on if the temperature drops so not on that long!


----------

